# Reduced to 4 day week - correct pay?



## Plek Trum (12 Feb 2009)

Hi,
my sisters working hours have changed at work (along with many thousand others I appreciate!).  
She will alternate between 1 week (5 days work), 2nd week (4 days work).  Can someone please advise if the amount she got paid today for her 4 days week is correct?

1) 5 day working week: Net pay 524.42euro
2) 4 day working week: Net pay: 440euro

I would appreciate your help with calculations, thanks!


----------



## Domo (12 Feb 2009)

To calculate correct net pay need to know:

Gross pay and Tax Credits and SRCOP


----------



## Plek Trum (12 Feb 2009)

Oh - curveball!
Will have to find those out from her.  I know she doesnt get a payslip (paid by cheque each week) but will find out specifics, thanks.


----------



## mathepac (12 Feb 2009)

Plek Trum said:


> ...  I know she doesnt get a payslip (paid by cheque each week) ...


Legally her employer is obliged to supply a pay-slip.


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Feb 2009)

Okay - Im hoping this is what you are looking for.  Figures here for 2009 are the same as 2008:

Personal tax credit: 1830
PAYE tax credit: 1830
Rent tax credit: 400
Net tax credit: 4060
Standard rate band: 36,400

As before, her net pay for a 5 day week was 524.42euro and now has been reduced to 440euro (even).  She does not receive a payslip to see breakdown.

I would really appreciate your help with these calculations, many thanks.


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Feb 2009)

Ok since you have not got a gross the only way to do this is net to gross. Using the credits and cut-off as given a net of €524.42 would gross up to €604.47. If the Gross of €604.47 is 5 days then the gross for 4 days would be €483.58 ( €604.47/5x4) , assuming all hours the same per day. On the 4 days, with a gross of €483.58 the net would be €445.84. A net of €440 as you said is slightly off, that really equates to a gross of €475.79. The following is the breakdown

5 Days Gross 604.47
Tax 42.82
PRSI 31.19  
Inc Levy 6.04
Net 624.42

4 days Gross 483.58
Tax 18.64
PRSI 14.26
Inc Levy 4.84
Net 445.84

to get 4440 net :-
Gross 475.79
Tax 17.08
PRSI 13.95
Inc Levy 4.76
Net 440.00

Hope this helps.


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Feb 2009)

Graham - thank you so much, I appreciate you making the effort.


----------

